# Best overclocking utility



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

Which is the best overclocking program that can be used with:
Ubuntu 7.10, with and intel P4 3.4ghz processor?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok first i am going to warn you that overclocking can decrease your systems life and cause irreparable damage to your computer.

That being said what motherboard do you have? 

What are your temps idle and underload?


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, my motherboard is P4M80-M4

To get the temps, i had to go to my windows os, so they might not be 100% accurate with ubuntu, but i can't find any temp monitor programs for ubuntu. 
In windows, my temp was 33*C With ~0% cpu usage.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

And with 100%

you should look in bios and see if there is a overclocking utility there.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Software overclocking is only used when the BIOS is locked. I would look at the BIOS like 0wn3d mentioned. 

For temperature monitoring, look at this:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/803597-post9.html

You will have some KDE libs installed as dependencies. I am not as familiar with GNOME so I have not come across any temperature monitoring software for that desktop environment.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, i already know that my bios will let me overclock it, because i did so in windows, but now i'm using linux, and my old program doesn't work.

Ok, temp hovered around 34*C, and idal load hovered around 96%

sory about not poasting sometimes right away, very busy right now. Hell week for school play.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You go into the BIOS to modify the FSB.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, so i went into the BIOS, but i didn't find anything that i could edit. I found 1 thing under cpu and pci clock & frequency (or something like that) but when i changed it (it said enter a # between 200 (which is kind of wierd, seing as my cpu's FSB is 800mhz) &232) it couldn't start up with those settings.
am i looking in the wrong place? Do i even need to edit this in order to overclock my cpu, cus i didn't have to with windows, but maby thats cus the overclock program came with my motherboard.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What BIOS/motherboard do you have?


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

broken&confused said:


> ok, my motherboard is P4M80-M4


Its a BIOStar.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Where are you looking? See if you have a Motherboard Intelligent Tweaker (MIT) section. Some boards, particularly boards with Award BIOSs, require you to press Ctrl+F1 to expose the FSB & DRAM as well as the memory timing controls.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

My motherboard bios CMOS has the following catagories:
standard CMOS
Advanced BIOS
Advanced chipset features
integrated peripherals
power management setup
pnp/pci configurations
pc helath status
frequency/voltage control
load optimized defaults
set supervisor password
set usar password
save and exit
exit without saving
upgrade bios

nothing aboit MIT, and i tried pressing ctrl-F1, but nothing happened.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Post what you see in Frequency/Voltage Control.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

CPU voltage regulator
DDR voltage regulator
auto detect pci clk
spread spectrum
cpu host clock

cpu host clock has settings between 200 & 232Mhz, but when i tried to enter 232, it wouldn't start.

i can move, select, value, save, exit, get general help, set the previous values, or load the optimized defaults. general help just shows all my options.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Then you overclocked too far. The CPU host frequency is what you need to change. What happened when you couldn't start?


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

it reset the settings. So should i test different frequencies to find the highest one that will work?

and why can't i just use an overclocking program like in windows?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

First post the temps and voltages the BIOS displays in the PC Health Status section.

You can use a program, but the problem is that none exists that is fully stable. Most overclocks should be done via the BIOS so they are actually applied when you first start up the computer.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

ok.
shutdown temperature [85*C/176*F]
CPU vcore 1.39
+3.3 3.24
+5.0 5.05
dram voltage 2.60
voltage battery 3.28
Current CPU temp 48*C

hay, is it normal for the cpu temp to increase while in the bios? cus when i first entered bios it was about 42, but then, as i just looked at the pc health status, it slowly raised to 48. and now its 50*C. strange, cus my pc was on before i started bios (had been running ubuntu for several hours)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes bios puts a light load on the cpu


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

hello
check if the shutdown temperature in your bios health menu is adjustable. if so, bring it *down* at least 10 degrees.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes set it at 62c


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

done. So now do i just stress test different clock speeds?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yes. Do you have a section where you can control the voltages? If so, I would set the system voltage control to manual instead of auto.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

ok, so about how much should i increase the voltage for every mhz i increse the procesor speed?
is their a formula?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

No. Set the voltage to manual and keep overclocking until you become unstable. Then bump up the voltage to make it stable.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

um, am i increasing the right voltages? cus i'm currently incresing CPU, and their is also a DDR catagory, and i know that with my overclocking utility, whin i increased cpu frequency, i also increced the ddr frequency, and in order to get to 220, i had to increase that too.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

How far can you get without increasing the voltages?

You shouldn't need to adjust the DDR voltage unless you are tightening (lowering) the timings or overclocking the RAM past its rated speed.


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

its really strange. I can turn my computer on while overclocking, but i can't start up an os unless its less then 203mhz! Its insain, cus i could get over 220mhz when i was using my overclocking utility in windows.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It failed the POST (the most basic of stability tests) when you tried to start it up but saw nothing on the monitor.

What are your specs? Try 210 MHz. Set the CPU voltage control to manual and leave everything else on auto (should be that way by default).


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, i'm keeping all the voltages at their default, and it doesn't even frickin get to 210mhz! it just barley survives at 203! Something must be wrong...idk.:4-dontkno


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## broken&confused (Jul 24, 2007)

P4M80-M4
a biostar


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What are the rest of your specs? It could be something else like the RAM. Try bumping the CAS latency up.


----------

